# Walleye tournaments?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wondering if there are any local walleye/Saugeye tournaments in Ohio next year? I fished the Western Ohio walleye club tourneys several years ago and I'm feelin like it's time again. Best way ever to stay on top of new trends and techniques.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Gottagofishn,

You would probably enjoy this group of anglers

http://www.wbsa.us/index.php

Ron


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Check out Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

not sure of your area, but eastern ohio saugeye club has some great guys and great fishermen. after each tournament we discuss what everyone did to catch their fish. you can learn a lot about saugeye joining this club.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey bud. The owf is great but everything is up this way....and you would be fishing against your old rig.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

2nd annual Port Clinton Fullbackers Walleye Tournament June 27. Save the date.


----------

